# Riversdale technical College mid-60's



## Geoffrey Stone

I am trying to track some of my colleagues who attended Riversdale Technical College in Liverpool during 1964-66 and 1967-68. Particularly chasing Michael Chamberlain and James Gordon Dyack.


----------



## K urgess

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Geoffrey.
I'm sure the crew will help if they can.
Meanwhile find your way around the ship and have a good voyage.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings Geoffey and welcome to SN on your first posting. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## bert thompson

Geoffrey welcome to this great site
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## Derek Roger

Welcome from Canada . There is already athread Riversdale Technical College which I started a long time ago . You may find some old mates in that thread .

Go into My profile and click on threads started by Derek Roger and you will find it .

Sorry the Aiggie is gone !

Regards Derek


----------



## gdynia

welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------

